# another pile of fotd's!



## mslips (May 16, 2007)

here's some looks i wore for the past wk:

purple & green

I used: 

i think...udpp as a base or vaseline.
sugar baby e/s in green blink
milani wild violets quad
mac fluidline in blacktrack
maybelline define a lash
mac msf in lightscapade
mac blush in dont be shy
revlon superlustrous gloss in pink afterglow


















sexy browns with falsies (sorry i took these right before getting dressed n putting gloss)

ultima II fade not, crease not
bourjois les bruns trio
vasanti e/s in brasilia
mac e/s in coppering
bare minerals e/s in mai tai
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
maybelline define a lash
salon perfect falsies from walmart
wet & wild tahitian tan
nars blush in orgasm
i wore a coral gloss to go with the look

















bare minerals gold & red

vaseline as base
bare minerals e/s' in true gold and beautiful lisa
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
nyx blush in rosy
mac msf in lightscapade
wet & wild tahitian tan 
i wore a red gloss to go with this look

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s290/maribeth5/goldnred003.jpg/[IMG]

[IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s290/maribeth5/goldnred007.jpg












socialite (oh and i thinned out the brows again)

bare minerals in medium beige
udpp as a base
too faced e/s in socialite
milani e/s in java bean
jane e/s in hazelnut
mac e/s in coppering
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
maybelline define a lash
wet & wild bronzer in tahitian tan
nars blush in orgasm
mac msf in lightscapade
i wore revlon's superlustrous gloss in shine that pink with this look


----------



## n_c (May 16, 2007)

I freakin LOVE the second one with the false lashes...ur blending skills are off the chain!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2007)

you are amazing. Seriously talented @ wearing some amazing color without looking 'garish'.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 16, 2007)

You are somethin' else girlie...that 2nd one owns my heart.  Beautiful!


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

loveeee these


----------



## knoxydoll (May 16, 2007)

This is my favourite batch that you've posted.


----------



## Juneplum (May 16, 2007)

u r SO pretty! beautiful eyes!


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 16, 2007)

Too pretty, and your eyeliner is perfect!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 16, 2007)

I love all of these! Your fotd's are awesome!!

I think the 1st one might be my fav tho...


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 16, 2007)

You are seriously soooo talented girl! I LOVE all your looks and always look forward to your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your such a HOTTIE!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 16, 2007)

all beautiful looks


----------



## raquel13 (May 16, 2007)

I love them all, esp. the first!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 16, 2007)

Love the use and versatility of colors


----------



## Odette (May 16, 2007)

Brilliant! I love the second one.


----------



## MACisME (May 16, 2007)

soo pretty!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 16, 2007)

*Damn girl! You have some SERIOUS talent. ALL these looks are fukk'n awesome!*


----------



## Renee (May 17, 2007)

Love them all!


----------



## mslips (May 17, 2007)

aww thank you girls so much i really appreciate it! =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 17, 2007)

Love all the looks. You're amazing!


----------



## triccc (May 17, 2007)

all of these looks are gorgeous! you apply it so well!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 17, 2007)

these all look amazing!


----------



## Vixen (May 17, 2007)

I always love your fotds!  Esp when they come in bunches!
I noticed that you use vaseline as a base, does your eyeshadow crease during the day?


----------



## Dana72 (May 17, 2007)

very pretty - the second one is my favourite


----------



## macgirl1979 (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_here's some looks i wore for the past wk:

purple & green

I used: 

i think...udpp as a base or vaseline.
sugar baby e/s in green blink
milani wild violets quad
mac fluidline in blacktrack
maybelline define a lash
mac msf in lightscapade
mac blush in dont be shy
revlon superlustrous gloss in pink afterglow

















sexy browns with falsies (sorry i took these right before getting dressed n putting gloss)

ultima II fade not, crease not
bourjois les bruns trio
vasanti e/s in brasilia
mac e/s in coppering
bare minerals e/s in mai tai
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
maybelline define a lash
salon perfect falsies from walmart
wet & wild tahitian tan
nars blush in orgasm
i wore a coral gloss to go with the look

















bare minerals gold & red

vaseline as base
bare minerals e/s' in true gold and beautiful lisa
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
nyx blush in rosy
mac msf in lightscapade
wet & wild tahitian tan 
i wore a red gloss to go with this look

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s290/maribeth5/goldnred003.jpg/[IMG]

[IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s290/maribeth5/goldnred007.jpg












socialite (oh and i thinned out the brows again)

bare minerals in medium beige
udpp as a base
too faced e/s in socialite
milani e/s in java bean
jane e/s in hazelnut
mac e/s in coppering
mac fluidline in blitz n glitz
maybelline define a lash
wet & wild bronzer in tahitian tan
nars blush in orgasm
mac msf in lightscapade
i wore revlon's superlustrous gloss in shine that pink with this look









_


----------



## macgirl1979 (May 17, 2007)

Amazing work!!!!


----------



## ikielove (May 17, 2007)

All of them are lovely. I especially like the Purple and Green one


----------



## sweetsweettart (May 17, 2007)

*Re: What eyeliner brush do you use...*

to apply your fluidline. Your lines are so good and sharp/precise. What brush do you use???


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 17, 2007)

I really like the first two and as always your lips are hot!!


----------



## poetic_slut (May 17, 2007)

Very very pretty! But when you use the vasiline as a base, doesn't it crease like crazy? Is there a trick behind it, because if there is I'd love to know!


----------



## mslips (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_I always love your fotds!  Esp when they come in bunches!
I noticed that you use vaseline as a base, does your eyeshadow crease during the day?_

 
it tends to with the loose pigments, but not with pressed shadows, but not always.


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Your Skills Are Off The Chain! Your Make~up Is Always Fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy:


----------



## Lady-V Designz (May 18, 2007)

These are awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry if this offends you but you remind me of those bratz dollz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u'r so cute n pretty!


----------



## missymaricel (May 19, 2007)

Beautifully done!!!


----------



## slvrlips (May 19, 2007)

Stunning
Please post a tutorial 
Your work is awesome


----------



## entipy (May 19, 2007)

Wow! Those are amazing, really! I wish I could do that.


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 20, 2007)

u are gorgeous,i simply love all the tut and fotd of yours....so pretty and  very talented....yummy!!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

awwwwww ..nice job girl !!u look amazing ..love ur makeup


----------



## mslips (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady-V Designz* 

 
_These are awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry if this offends you but you remind me of those bratz dollz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u'r so cute n pretty!_

 
not offensive at all, i take it as a compliement lol people tell me all the time, believe me lol


----------



## Simi (May 31, 2007)

All looks are very pretty...


----------



## Khalia25 (May 31, 2007)

Those looks  are all straight up EYE CANDY! Loooove it!!


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 3, 2007)

I really like the second one!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 3, 2007)

Love the false lashes....and the third look is stunning!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2007)

wow! i love all of these!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 10, 2007)

I love MILANI inexpensive but you get very close to MAC results, this is BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love them all!!!


----------



## dewinter (Dec 10, 2007)

Good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if mac has any standard colours that can look simelar to the one you have used? (For the first picture with pink etc )


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

You always look so stunning


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Dec 11, 2007)

Omigosh...I <3 your eyelining skills. The 2nd and 3rd are my fav!!! so insiprational!!! You're so talented!


----------



## divinedime (Dec 11, 2007)

All of the looks are gorgeous!


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 11, 2007)

love love your looks!


----------



## Nicolah (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the first and third looks.


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 11, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## Purity (Dec 11, 2007)

I love that green and purple, stunning!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 11, 2007)

Love, love, love the first =]


----------



## snowkei (Dec 12, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 12, 2007)

wow.. your e/s don't crease with vaseline as base? 
love the vibrant colors.. beautiful!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 12, 2007)

You are so cute, you look like such a doll!  Thanks for posting all these FOTDs, you are lovely in all of them.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

I am in love with the first look. You should so a tutorial for it!


----------



## emilyjoy (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the colorful one!! You should so make a tut of it.


----------



## tiffdultimate (Dec 13, 2007)

You have amazing skills. Really pretty color choices.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 14, 2007)

amazing! love all of them!


----------



## PrincessCrystal (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so envious of your eyelining skills. Beautiful!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty What Camera Do You Use!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 19, 2008)

You are very talented!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 19, 2008)

thaaank, I like the colors in the first two


----------

